# The best way to camp in the winter!!!



## Darin (Nov 27, 2005)

This is our cabin, which is close to Breakenridge.


----------



## trimmmed (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow! That's a beauty !!


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 27, 2005)

i know the worst way . . . sleeping in an old ice cave thats melting and overnight you're sleeping bag fills up with icy water and you shiver so much you think your going to die but somehow you make it through the night only to end up catching phenomia. well, worst for me i guess, maybe other people dig that.


----------



## luckycutter (Nov 27, 2005)

I have the big kahuna's taste, but I am stuck with a sizzle-chest budget.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 27, 2005)

My folks place, Humbug Valley, Plumas, Co. California. 20 miles from Chester, Ca. and is only excess able in the winter by snowmobile or snowcat. Pelton wheel power use to run the house and barn/shop.(Generator now) Had a complete machine shop off the barn, and a boiler for steam heat in the shop. It's called the Miller Mansion, and was built by the Miller family of Greenville, Ca. in 1906. There were two Hotels below the house and both burned down, one before the house was built and the other afterwards. The Humbug road was the stage route between Chico Ca. and Susanville Ca. Later, Red River Lumber Co. built a track on the road and hauled logs by rail from Humbug Valley to Westwood Ca., about a 40mile trip.


----------



## Darin (Nov 27, 2005)

???? Dennis that is awesome. Did they name it after you? Humbug Valley 

I am definitely not kidding that it is an awesome house. I bet you have some memories there. Ours was built in 2000 so it is definitely not as rustic.


----------



## eric_271 (Nov 27, 2005)

Darin said:


> This is our cabin, which is close to Breakenridge.



Beautiful cabin Darin. I would be camping my arss there all year around.


----------



## Darin (Nov 27, 2005)

Here is a mine shaft by the cabin, it's above the timberline. This is the highest drivable pass in Colorado. Mosquito Pass.

The other pic is the view from the top of the pass.


----------



## Darin (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah, I haven't been there all year and part of last year. Pretty sad. These pix are from 2002


----------



## kf_tree (Nov 27, 2005)

you guys lead a spoiled life.........


----------



## kf_tree (Nov 27, 2005)

did you mean breckenridge?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks Darin....I don't know if I'd call that a cabin, but it is very nice!


----------



## eric_271 (Nov 27, 2005)

What kind of mine was it? Gold, silver?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 27, 2005)

eric_271 said:


> What kind of mine was it? Gold, silver?



dilithium crystals


----------



## Old Monkey (Nov 27, 2005)

kf_tree - You guys looking for the abominable snowman or something? 

Sizzle - Not much of a market for those dilithium crystals now but you just wait four or five hundred years and...

Darin - Cool "cabin." You guys build it or buy it?

Cahoon - My Mom grew up in a place called Union Hill in Plumas County. Her family neglected to pay the fifty or so bucks a year to the Forest Service and the F.S. bulldozed their homes. No one was living there anymore, but they would have been awesome summer cabins. The reservoir my great great grandpa built is still there and perhaps a few boards and some broken glass.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 28, 2005)

It's obvious that the roofing business is more lucrative than treework. 

I made a wrong turn many years ago...


----------



## Old Monkey (Nov 28, 2005)

Tom Dunlap said:


> I made a wrong turn many years ago...




Just one?


----------



## eric_271 (Nov 28, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> dilithium crystals



The same one's that powered the USS Enterprise on Star Trek ?


----------



## jokers (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice looking place Darin.

Dennis, your parents place has alot of character, very cool.

Russ


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 28, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> Cahoon - My Mom grew up in a place called Union Hill in Plumas County. Her family neglected to pay the fifty or so bucks a year to the Forest Service and the F.S. bulldozed their homes. No one was living there anymore, but they would have been awesome summer cabins. The reservoir my great great grandpa built is still there and perhaps a few boards and some broken glass.



Old Monkey....not sure where that's at. What bigger town was Union Hill close to? Were they miners? if so maybe Quincy, or LaPort? 

Yeah, the Forest Service bulldozed quite a few places in the 80's. I have friends that had a big place (for over 30 years)at Butt Lake (Plumas, Co.) that fought in court for a long time and finally lost out. There place was on a mining claim and they lived there all year-round. The whole place was built with big hand cut timbers. They made an Alaskan type saw mill set-up on a two man Mac 99 to cut most of the beams, but some were hand hewn, plus, had a water tank for fire control that would flood the roof if it was needed. They built it in the early 60's and it was a very beautiful place. The F.S. let them salvage what they wanted and then burned what was left.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2005)

That's a nice looking place Dennis, but I bet it's haunted. You wouldn't catch me sleeping in there overnight unless the ghosts were friendly.
Hahaha
John


----------



## Old Monkey (Nov 28, 2005)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Old Monkey....not sure where that's at. What bigger town was Union Hill close to? Were they miners? if so maybe Quincy, or LaPort?



Its about twenty miles from La Porte. It doesn't show up on any maps although the las time we stopped by there, there was still an active mine. Grandma cooked for the miners and grandpa ran heavy equipment for the mine. Later Grandpa was a Motor Grader operator for logging co.s and helped build the Bullard's Bar Dam. The little Christian Summer Camp that you drive past on the way to La Porte used to be a mill and that was were My Grandpa worked.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2005)

eric_271 said:


> What kind of mine was it? Gold, silver?


 Hi Eric, it was gold if I'm not mistaken. Often called, "the richest square mile on earth", gold was discovered in 1859 by a Georgia native, John H. Gregory.
Central City Colorado was the center of that huge goldrush. 
Anyone going there needs to visit the Teller House to find out about, "The Face on the Barroom Floor."
John


----------



## Darin (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I guess cabin isn't the word for it. It still is nice.

Kf tree yes, I guess spelling is not my forte. 

Eric-it was a gold mine.

Monkey-It was was purchase from a family that was getting a divorce. They had it like 2 months. They were also planning living there, which is way to isolated for me.


----------



## kf_tree (Nov 28, 2005)

Darin said:


> Kf tree yes, I guess spelling is not my forte.


 i thought so...my brother lives in breck, he's up in the hills across from the ski area so his view is of the breckenridge ski area.

does the whale's tail still have 10cent peel and eat shrimp, or are they up to a quarter by now?


----------



## Darin (Nov 28, 2005)

The cabin is actually in Alma which is on the other side of the continental divide. I really don't get out much up there as I go to get away from everyone when I do go. So don't know about the Whale's Tale


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 28, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> Its about twenty miles from La Porte. It doesn't show up on any maps although the las time we stopped by there, there was still an active mine. Grandma cooked for the miners and grandpa ran heavy equipment for the mine. Later Grandpa was a Motor Grader operator for logging co.s and helped build the Bullard's Bar Dam. The little Christian Summer Camp that you drive past on the way to La Porte used to be a mill and that was were My Grandpa worked.



Yeah, now I know where you're talking about. Brownsville, Challenge, Strawberry Valley, and LaPorte, are the little towns above Bullards Bar. The Christian Summer Camp is called Woodleaf and it was an old saw mill. Ken Dunn(KDhotsaw) lived in Challenge when I first met him. Soper Wheeler is the big private timber/land owners in that area, but alot of the land is Plumas National Forest. I've cut logs and fought forest fires all around that area. The last time I worked there, we cut one yarder unit and weren't allow to cut the other units because they discovered some spotted owls. The units were loaded with big sugar pine too. Later Dennis


----------



## Lawn Masters (Nov 28, 2005)

Darin, thats what I call a NICE place to get away from everyone.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 29, 2005)

Darin, I think it's fantastic that you are doing so well at such a young age.
Since it's well known that you paid for that chalet with the funds gleened from AS, don't you think it only fair that you use it as a time share for AS members in good standing?
Or just have the GTG of GTG's there. You could even invite the ones from boot hill.

John


----------



## Darin (Nov 29, 2005)

It has three bedrooms but the beds are as good as the floor. I would consider a weekend party, but that is a long haul for people (canada, other states etc.) . It is 1.5 hours from Denver. The fly fishing is great (if you are into it). Nothing but trout.
I know Jen would pass on the weekend, but it would be fun.


----------



## vince (Nov 29, 2005)

this is our little slice of heaven it is just outside of Lac Du Bonnet Mb.


----------



## kf_tree (Nov 30, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> That is a great shot. What was the temperature and altitude? It sure looks easy to die up there.




that camp was around 17,100ft........temp around 10 degree's. we started for the summit at midnite and got back to camp at 7:00pm the next nite, on the move the whole time except for belays. we were a 3 man team and i had a chance to rest at one belay and fell asleep, i felt a tug on the rope and off i went. you try and get as much climbing done as possible at nite since the snow is firmer. once the sun comes out , things start to soften up. moving through those crevase fields with a head lamp is quite a trip.


----------



## Weatherby (Dec 1, 2005)

Darin said:


> It has three bedrooms but the beds are as good as the floor. I would consider a weekend party, but that is a long haul for people (canada, other states etc.) . It is 1.5 hours from Denver. The fly fishing is great (if you are into it). Nothing but trout.
> I know Jen would pass on the weekend, but it would be fun.




Nice place Darin. It sure is colder here in Colorado than back in North Carolina. I'm out here in Lakewood not too far from you. I moved out here for a job and don't have room for my saws anymore. I have managed to keep my 346 with me and I occasionally go up to Evergreen and cut some firewood with a guy I play poker with. Getting a bit of snow up there from what I hear.

Rob


----------

